# Rules of the internet.



## Enigmaticat (Oct 7, 2008)

Im tired of people only knowing Rule: 34. Here is a list of all of them:





Educate yourselves, learn these rules well.


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 7, 2008)

Rule 27: I redirect you to R&R.

And waitaminute! We're not anonymous!


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 7, 2008)

What's /b/?


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 7, 2008)

LizardKing said:


> What's /b/?



Don't ever go there. Don't even follow the _*18+*_ hyperlink that I'm stupidly attaching to this.

In that soulless realm, moderation is a joke.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 7, 2008)

LizardKing said:


> What's /b/?


Look at rules 1 and 2.


----------



## Magikian (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm with Xearun... It is better you don't know.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 7, 2008)

Boring rules are boring... except Rules 34, 35, and 46.


----------



## eternal_flare (Oct 7, 2008)

woww...these rules...are to be ignored. .<_<.


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 7, 2008)

Gads....how simply......USENET. :razz:


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 7, 2008)

only rule I follow is Rule 1 and 2


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 7, 2008)

Rule 34 is my favorite, as always. *wags tail*

And 46. Can't forget it!


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 7, 2008)

Meh.


----------



## Jonnaius (Oct 7, 2008)

My friends constantly say 'Rule 46'

I finally understand why...


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Oct 7, 2008)

I thought there were three more rules...

Why is Shenzi quoting me? It is impossible. 

Quote John Hope Franklin, it is far more possible: *We must get beyond textbooks, go out into the bypaths... and tell the world the glories of our journey. *


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 7, 2008)

Seizure Puppy said:


> I thought there were three more rules...
> 
> Why is Shenzi quoting me? It is impossible.
> 
> Quote John Hope Franklin, it is far more possible: *We must get beyond textbooks, go out into the bypaths... and tell the world the glories of our journey. *


Oh shit I did it again.


----------



## Takun (Oct 7, 2008)

Rules 1 and 2 were made by Gaia, DON'T COUNT.


----------



## Kilre (Oct 7, 2008)

Excuse me, just dropping in with a few more rules.


----------



## Takun (Oct 7, 2008)

Kilre said:


> Excuse me, just dropping in with a few more rules.



I was looking for that.  It's the real rules.


----------



## Kilre (Oct 7, 2008)

Glad to be of service. I keep two extra copies on all of my computers just in case.


----------



## Takun (Oct 7, 2008)

Mines on my photobucket.  I lost my original folder that had it =/


----------



## KittenAdmin (Oct 7, 2008)

/b/ is a forbidden place, one the elders locked away through mass rituals and sacrifices. It is a place of newfags and unoriginal content... never go to such a place.


----------



## Takun (Oct 7, 2008)

/b/ is a forbidden place, one the elders locked away through mass rituals and sacrifices. It is a place of newfags and unoriginal content... never go to such a place.


----------



## AlexX (Oct 7, 2008)

Rules were made to be broken.


----------



## Magikian (Oct 7, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Rules were made to be broken.



Not these.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Oct 7, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> /b/ is a forbidden place, one the elders locked away through mass rituals and sacrifices. It is a place of newfags and unoriginal content... never go to such a place.



I hate you. ;-;


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 7, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> I hate you. ;-;


Rule 22 & 23


----------



## Gotiki (Oct 7, 2008)

This is so very old, it's not even funny.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Oct 7, 2008)

Gotiki said:


> This is so very old, it's not even funny.



Obvious troll is obvious.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 7, 2008)

Gotiki said:


> This is so very old, it's not even funny.


No duh. I just got tired of people screaming rule 34 without knowing all the rules.


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Oct 7, 2008)

Now Shenzi and Takumi are both trying to quote me? Why do people persist in trying to do things that are impossible? There should be an internet rule on that.


As the text beneath this post clearly states, quoting me is impossible, so your continued attempts baffle me. Perhaps you are attempting to quote Arthur Schopenhauer?: *All truth passes through three stages. First, it is ridiculed. Second, it is violently opposed. Third, it is accepted as being self-evident. 

*Also, Takumi, what kind of babies do I kick?


----------



## Kilre (Oct 7, 2008)

Seizure Puppy said:


> Now Shenzi and Takumi are both trying to quote me? Why do people persist in trying to do things that are impossible? There should be an internet rule on that.
> 
> 
> As the text beneath this post clearly states, quoting me is impossible, so your continued attempts baffle me. Perhaps you are attempting to quote Arthur Schopenhauer?: *All truth passes through three stages. First, it is ridiculed. Second, it is violently opposed. Third, it is accepted as being self-evident.
> ...



I dislike you at the moment, but I'm giving you a chance to redeem yourself.


----------



## Gotiki (Oct 7, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> Obvious troll is obvious.



What.


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 7, 2008)

Gotiki said:


> What.


This is where you an hero, you've just been labelled a troll. Unlucky.


----------



## Gotiki (Oct 7, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> This is where you an hero, you've just been labelled a troll. Unlucky.



Actually, no.
This is where I lol at that person's lack of understanding of the definition of "internet troll."


----------



## Takun (Oct 7, 2008)

Gotiki said:


> Actually, no.
> This is where I lol at that person's lack of understanding of the definition of "internet troll."



Obvious troll is obvious


----------



## Gotiki (Oct 7, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Obvious troll is obvious



Obvious mockery of KittenAdmin is vaguely humorous.


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 7, 2008)

Gotiki said:


> Obvious mockery of KittenAdmin is vaguely humorous.



Obvious troll is obvious


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Oct 7, 2008)

Why are they so many trolls on a site devoted to fur? Trolls do not have fur.

And why do people insist on attempting to quote me, after I repeatedly warned them not to? They are only setting themselves up for failure. 

Perhaps they can quote Peter De Vries and be happy with that: *It is the final proof of God's omnipotence that he need not exist in order to save us. *


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 7, 2008)

Seizure Puppy said:


> Why are they so many trolls on a site devoted to fur? Trolls do not have fur.
> 
> And why do people insist on attempting to quote me, after I repeatedly warned them not to? They are only setting themselves up for failure.
> 
> Perhaps they can quote Peter De Vries and be happy with that: *It is the final proof of God's omnipotence that he need not exist in order to save us. *



Quoted for truth. Hur hur hur.


----------



## Takun (Oct 7, 2008)

Seizure Puppy said:


> Why are they so many trolls on a site devoted to fur? Trolls do not have fur.
> 
> And why do people insist on attempting to quote me, after I repeatedly warned them not to? They are only setting themselves up for failure.
> 
> Perhaps they can quote Peter De Vries and be happy with that: *It is the final proof of God's omnipotence that he need not exist in order to save us. *




You're such a fail troll.

I dub you Quotechan.


----------



## Gotiki (Oct 7, 2008)

Seizure Puppy said:


> Why are they so many trolls on a site devoted to fur? Trolls do not have fur.
> 
> And why do people insist on attempting to quote me, after I repeatedly warned them not to? They are only setting themselves up for failure.
> 
> Perhaps they can quote Peter De Vries and be happy with that: *It is the final proof of God's omnipotence that he need not exist in order to save us. *



Why _do_ you quote people so often? It's not particularly funny.
Actually, it really isn't funny at all.
Takumi_L is funnier than you, even. And that guy who's obsessed with Star Trucks. They're both funnier than you. That's how far from funny you are.


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 7, 2008)

Gotiki, was that directed at me? :O
But Seizure, you're kinda developing an obsession with this. Feelin' paranoid or sommat?


----------



## Gotiki (Oct 7, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> Gotiki, was that directed at me? :O



This was. The others were not.


----------



## Takun (Oct 7, 2008)

Gotiki said:


> Why _do_ you quote people so often? It's not particularly funny.
> Actually, it really isn't funny at all.
> Takumi_L is funnier than you, even. And that guy who's obsessed with Star Trucks. They're both funnier than you. That's how far from funny you are.




I don't know whether to feel insulted or not =|

naaaaah

:lessthanthree:


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 7, 2008)

Gotiki said:


> This was. The others were not.


Schweet. I was worried.



Takumi_L said:


> I don't know whether to feel insulted or not =|
> 
> naaaaah
> 
> :lessthanthree:



Takumi, we luv yoo. Oh, and don't worry, you're teh funneh.


----------



## Gotiki (Oct 7, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> I don't know whether to feel insulted or not =|
> 
> naaaaah
> 
> :lessthanthree:



Eh. I suppose I don't give you enough credit. You're a'ight.


----------



## Takun (Oct 7, 2008)

Gotiki said:


> Eh. I suppose I don't give you enough credit. You're a'ight.



Yay.  I was terribly worried people on the internet didn't like me. ;_;


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Oct 7, 2008)

Now I am full of confusion. Why is there belief that my quotes have the potential to be humorous? They are merely small bullet points to emphasize my points. Further detail on the reasoning behind the quotes is provided in the "Best way to answer questions" topic.

If you still believe that my quotes are intended to be amusing, than I shall reveal Rodney Yee: *As we look deeply within, we understand our perfect balance. There is no fear of the cycle of birth, life and death. For when you stand in the present moment, you are timeless. *


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 7, 2008)

Seizure Puppy said:


> Now I am full of confusion. Why is there belief that my quotes have the potential to be humorous? They are merely small bullet points to emphasize my points. Further detail on the reasoning behind the quotes is provided in the "How do you answer questions" topic.
> 
> If you still believe that my quotes are intended to be amusing, than I shall reveal Rodney Yee: *As we look deeply within, we understand our perfect balance. There is no fear of the cycle of birth, life and death. For when you stand in the present moment, you are timeless. *



I dare you to post something that contains *NO* quotes. And that reasoning doesn't work, that was to avoid difficult questions, not to feebly pretend you have some sort of logic and thought behind what you're saying.

Protip: "Now I am full of confusion" = "I'm confused". Overcomplicating things for yourself much?


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Oct 7, 2008)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=28546&page=3

It is the first post on the page.

I am now posting something without a quote.

I already stated I was confused, and the statement needed an amplifier to explain how confused I was, and I am more confused did not feel appropriate.


----------



## Takun (Oct 7, 2008)

Using quotes is a way of showing you have no real comprehension of the subject at hand and rather defer to someone else who you personally find a more credible source.  It's aso fucking annoying.

post count +1


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 7, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Using quotes is a way of showing you have no real comprehension of the subject at hand and rather defer to someone else who you personally find a more credible source.  It's aso fucking annoying.
> 
> post count +1



Quoted for truth.


----------



## Skullmiser (Oct 7, 2008)

Gotiki said:


> Why _do_ you quote people so often? It's not particularly funny.
> Actually, it really isn't funny at all.
> Takumi_L is funnier than you, even. And that guy who's obsessed with Star Trucks. They're both funnier than you. That's how far from funny you are.



Thanks, I think.  I now know I'm not the most hated person on these forums. 
Does that mean you think I am funny, or that I'm the third least funny?


----------



## Gotiki (Oct 7, 2008)

Skullmiser said:


> Thanks, I think.  I now know I'm not the most hated person on these forums.
> Does that mean you think I am funny, or that I'm the third least funny?



Oh, I'm sure there are _plenty_ of people here who are less funny than you.

I'm assuming that your Star Trek quotes are for humor, and I don't find them particularly humorous. However, if they're in seriousness, I can't judge how funny you are.

I'm mostly just funning around, really, though.


----------



## Skullmiser (Oct 7, 2008)

They are meant to be humorous, But I make sure that every reference is related to the topic, otherwise I'd be a troll. Right?

Takumi_L, not that it isn't funny, but isn't editing Seizure puppy's post in your signature slanderous/harassment? That's like when The Doctor wrote photons be free in "Author, Author," The crew didn't like the way they were being portrayed.


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 8, 2008)

Seizure Puppy said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=28546&page=3
> 
> It is the first post on the page.
> 
> ...



Linking to a page _with a quote_ is cheating, you know. And "I'm extremely confused", "Now I'm really confused"... there's a few alternatives. Or you could use Caps Lock. Which is... ______ ______ ___ ______.


----------



## Kajet (Oct 8, 2008)

I thought the first rule of the internet was:

"You must be a complete and total dick no matter who or what you are, no exceptions."


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 8, 2008)

Kajet said:


> I thought the first rule of the internet was:
> 
> "You must be a complete and total dick no matter who or what you are, no exceptions."



Only on /b/. Our dickery knows no bounds.


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Oct 8, 2008)

How was linking to a page with a quote cheating? I was showing where I explained why I used quotes, not linking to a page with no quotes. The post you just quoted was indeed one without quotes. 

And yes there are alternatives. I am making use of the alternatives by alternatively seeking alternatives to use.

This is a post without a quote.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 8, 2008)

Seizure Puppy said:


> How was linking to a page with a quote cheating? I was showing where I explained why I used quotes, not linking to a page with no quotes. The post you just quoted was indeed one without quotes.
> 
> And yes there are alternatives. I am making use of the alternatives by alternatively seeking alternatives to use.
> 
> This is a post without a quote.


Now it's a post within a quote!


----------



## Azure (Oct 8, 2008)

Seizure Puppy said:


> How was linking to a page with a quote cheating? I was showing where I explained why I used quotes, not linking to a page with no quotes. The post you just quoted was indeed one without quotes.
> 
> And yes there are alternatives. I am making use of the alternatives by alternatively seeking alternatives to use.
> 
> This is a post without a quote.


Just don't quote shit in every post.  It's only appropriate when the quote actually has something to do with the fucking subject.  Like for example, *Benjamin Franklin said* *"A good conscience is a continual Christmas."
*As to what that has to do with what I posted, well, it has nothing to do with it at all.  See how dumb  I sound?  Now go look in the mirror.

Also, full list of the Rules here, I am a personal fan of Rules 8, 14, 15, and 34, and a cat is fine too.  Admittedly, a good deal of these are obscure unless you were there, but hey, it's for the LULZ.  I have a new rule to add to the list.

Rule #66 LULZ must be capitalized.  No exceptions.  Give them the respect they deserve.


----------



## Jonnaius (Oct 8, 2008)

Whats rule 33? There is no point to it!

And, with rule 61, what would Furry Lego porn be like? Since it must exist...


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Oct 8, 2008)

_Skull Miser

_


> Takumi_L, not that it isn't funny, but isn't editing Seizure puppy's post in your signature slanderous/harassment? That's like when The Doctor wrote photons be free in "Author, Author," The crew didn't like the way they were being portrayed.


Sorry if you think I am being a jerk, but it is vaguely offensive that Takumi and Shenzi have created inaccurate quotes of me that paint me in a negative light. I would appreciate it if you would refrain from doing that in the future. This is a good example of why trying to quote me is impossible however, since both have failed to successfully do so.

In order to solidfy my point I shall quote Jeffrey Rowland, since I think he said what I mean best: *We've always been here and we'll always be here. We are a specific arrangement of particles and this instant is infinite. Did we luck out, or didn't we? The odds against this sentence having ever being typed, much less the odds against you reading it were inconceivable. Smile, because the fact that you're able to is almost impossible to comprehend. *


----------



## Ratte (Oct 8, 2008)

46 = faved =D


----------



## Jonnaius (Oct 8, 2008)

kirai, rule 37!


----------



## Takun (Oct 8, 2008)

Seizure Puppy said:


> _Skull Miser
> 
> _Sorry if you think I am being a jerk, but it is vaguely offensive that Takumi and Shenzi have created inaccurate quotes of me that paint me in a negative light. I would appreciate it if you would refrain from doing that in the future. This is a good example of why trying to quote me is impossible however, since both have failed to successfully do so.
> 
> In order to solidfy my point I shall quote Jeffrey Rowland, since I think he said what I mean best: *We've always been here and we'll always be here. We are a specific arrangement of particles and this instant is infinite. Did we luck out, or didn't we? The odds against this sentence having ever being typed, much less the odds against you reading it were inconceivable. Smile, because the fact that you're able to is almost impossible to comprehend. *



See rule 12. Also, new quote yay.


----------



## Thatch (Oct 8, 2008)

Does this guy has a quote-fetish or what? 

Also, how lame is making a thread about these rules? ;/


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Oct 8, 2008)

There is no myth. It is fact. It is impossible to quote me. What you have there is merely a jumble of words that you claim I wrote, which I deny most vehemently.

I do appreciate your retraction of the even more inaccurate quotes previously though, although I don't know how rule 12 has anything to do with that considering I did not say or write the things I was mentioning.

As a reward for your continued persistence, I shall reveal the wisdom of Evan Esar: *Conscience is what makes a boy tell his mother before his sister does. *


----------



## Azure (Oct 8, 2008)

Seizure Puppy said:


> There is no myth. It is fact. It is impossible to quote me. What you have there is merely a jumble of words that you claim I wrote, which I deny most vehemently.
> 
> I do appreciate your retraction of the even more inaccurate quotes previously though, although I don't know how rule 12 has anything to do with that considering I did not say or write the things I was mentioning.
> 
> As a reward for your continued persistence, I shall reveal the wisdom of Evan Esar: *Conscience is what makes a boy tell his mother before his sister does. *


I'd like to quote myself, if I may.  *"Go eat a big black gorilla cock"-AzurePhoenix*


----------



## Thatch (Oct 8, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I'd like to quote myself, if I may.  *"Go eat a big black gorilla cock"-AzurePhoenix*



Big compared to what? Gorillas are not bigger than humans (if not smaller) XD

BTW, I'm amused that there are people who will go and measure the size of a gorilla cock XD


----------



## Takun (Oct 8, 2008)

Seizure Puppy said:


> There is no myth. It is fact. It is impossible to quote me. What you have there is merely a jumble of words that you claim I wrote, which I deny most vehemently.
> 
> I do appreciate your retraction of the even more inaccurate quotes previously though, although I don't know how rule 12 has anything to do with that considering I did not say or write the things I was mentioning.
> 
> As a reward for your continued persistence, I shall reveal the wisdom of Evan Esar: *Conscience is what makes a boy tell his mother before his sister does. *



Which means you quoting other people doesn't count since they can retract ever saying them?  Are you fucking retarded?


----------



## Jarz (Oct 8, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Which means you quoting other people doesn't count since they can retract ever saying them?


does this work?


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Oct 8, 2008)

Your statements are confusing me Takumi, I'm not sure what you mean, so I shall assume that you have taken my wisdom to heart. 

As for you Azure Phoenix, an interesting fact is that human males actually have the largest penises proportionate to their bodies than any other primate. It is their testicles that are smaller.

If you would like to read more on that subject refer to James Thurber: *It is better to know some of the questions than all of the answers. *


----------



## Takun (Oct 8, 2008)

Jarz said:


> does this work?



NO IT DOESN'T LULZ



Seizure Puppy said:


> Your statements are confusing me Takumi, I'm not sure what you mean, so I shall assume that you have taken my wisdom to heart.
> 
> As for you Azure Phoenix, an interesting fact is that human males actually have the largest penises proportionate to their bodies than any other primate. It is their testicles that are smaller.
> 
> If you would like to read more on that subject refer to James Thurber: *It is better to know some of the questions than all of the answers. *



Confusing you?  Not suprised there.  You it is impossible for us to quote you because " What you have there is merely a jumble of words that you claim I wrote, which I deny most vehemently."

This means unless you actually witnessed and recorded each of these people you've been quoting write those words, you cannot prove them.

TL;DR "Disregard that, Seizure Puppy sucks cock."


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Oct 8, 2008)

Takumi, your previous statement makes even less sense than the earlier ones. I do not know if you are attempting to confuse me, but at the very least I am puzzled. 

Perhaps Dr. Thomas Fuller will organize your thoughts: *Get the facts, or the facts will get you. And when you get them, get them right, or they will get you wrong. *


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 8, 2008)

Seizure Puppy said:


> There is no myth. It is fact. It is impossible to quote me. What you have there is merely a jumble of words that you claim I wrote, which I deny most vehemently.
> 
> I do appreciate your retraction of the even more inaccurate quotes previously though, although I don't know how rule 12 has anything to do with that considering I did not say or write the things I was mentioning.
> 
> As a reward for your continued persistence, I shall reveal the wisdom of Evan Esar: *Conscience is what makes a boy tell his mother before his sister does. *



I'm quoting you now, seems pretty darn easy to me. It's that little button that says 'Quote', and look! The quote even links back to the original! Attached: A screencap, date and time stamped, of you saying it.



Takumi_L said:


> NO IT DOESN'T LULZ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have I told you just how much I love you?


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Oct 8, 2008)

I deny ever saying those things. I believe you are misquoting me.
Perhaps you meant to quote Dick Werthimer?: *The purpose of life is to fight maturity. *


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 8, 2008)

Seizure Puppy said:


> I deny ever saying those things. I believe you are misquoting me.
> Perhaps you meant to quote Dick Werthimer?: *The purpose of life is to fight maturity. *



Wait, wait. So, If I have quoted you, can link you to the post, AND have screenshotted it, you still didn't say it?


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Oct 8, 2008)

I know it is hard to believe, but as my sig clearly states, it is impossible to quote me. The signature can not be incorrect, so clearly the quote that you think you have quoted is a lie. I apologize for any wasted time on your part.

You can quote Eleanor Roosevelt though: *Friendship with oneself is all-important, because without it one cannot be friends with anyone else in the world. *


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 8, 2008)

Seizure Puppy said:


> The signature can not be incorrect





Seizure Puppy said:


> The signature can not be incorrect





Seizure Puppy said:


> The signature can not be incorrect



This is where you really shoot yourself in the foot. Argument fails.

In the same way, Takumi's cannot be incorrect. It's JUST NOT POSSIBLE LULZ.


----------



## Takun (Oct 8, 2008)

So this means I can anything in quotes and say you said it and you won't be mad?

SWEET DEAL BRAH. 

Seizure Puppy, I've seen numerous douchebags, fucktards, twats, assholes, and just plain stupid folk on these boards in my time here but you brosef, you take the cake.


ps. that cake is a lie anyway.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 8, 2008)

Oh hai is my signature still relevant


----------



## Takun (Oct 8, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Oh hai is my signature still relevant



Since Quotechan refuses to admit that you can quote it, YES!  Since IT'S UNPOSSIBLE!!!1!!1 your sig just doesn't exist.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 8, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Since Quotechan refuses to admit that you can quote it, YES!  Since IT'S UNPOSSIBLE!!!1!!1 your sig just doesn't exist.


Oh wow it must be like made by some German scientist with a cat or something amirite


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 8, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Since Quotechan refuses to admit that you can quote it, YES!  Since IT'S UNPOSSIBLE!!!1!!1 your sig just doesn't exist.



If Seizure Puppy's sig can't be wrong, it stands to reason that nobody else's signatures must be wrong, but you're quoting him in your signature...
OH SHI-


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Oct 8, 2008)

You are using a logical fallacy there. Seizure's sig does not equal everyone else's sig. That is why mine is the only one that can not be wrong. I know that many of you had a brief moment of hope that you were on the same high pedestal as me, but alas, you were not. I am sorry for any grief this may cause.

Where may I pick up this cake?

Here is a quote from Edgar Allen Poe for good luck: *Those who dream by day are cognizant of many things which escape those who dream only by night. *


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 8, 2008)

Seizure Puppy said:


> You are using a logical fallacy there. Seizure's sig does not equal everyone else's sig. That is why mine is the only one that can not be wrong. I know that many of you had a brief moment of hope that you were on the same high pedestal as me, but alas, you were not. I am sorry for any grief this may cause.
> 
> Where may I pick up this cake?
> 
> Here is a quote from Edgar Allen Poe for good luck: *Those who dream by day are cognizant of many things which escape those who dream only by night. *


So you're saying you're the only one right in this argument? Your logic is astounding.


----------



## Takun (Oct 8, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> If Seizure Puppy's sig can't be wrong, it stands to reason that nobody else's signatures must be wrong, but you're quoting him in your signature...
> OH SHI-



OH SHI- /0



Seizure Puppy said:


> You are using a logical fallacy there. Seizure's sig does not equal everyone else's sig. That is why mine is the only one that can not be wrong. I know that many of you had a brief moment of hope that you were on the same high pedestal as me, but alas, you were not. I am sorry for any grief this may cause.
> 
> Where may I pick up this cake?
> 
> Here is a quote from Edgar Allen Poe for good luck: *Those who dream by day are cognizant of many things which escape those who dream only by night. *



Are there any lights on up there?  Or are you a castle being lit by a single candle.  Jack Nicholson onc


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 8, 2008)

Seizure Puppy said:


> You are using a logical fallacy there. Seizure's sig does not equal everyone else's sig. That is why mine is the only one that can not be wrong. I know that many of you had a brief moment of hope that you were on the same high pedestal as me, but alas, you were not. I am sorry for any grief this may cause.
> 
> Where may I pick up this cake?
> 
> Here is a quote from Edgar Allen Poe for good luck: *Those who dream by day are cognizant of many things which escape those who dream only by night. *



So, Seizure > Everyone?
Is that the point you're trying to reach? One reply to that.
CROCK.
OF.
SHIT.

For starters, at least everyone else can either a) create and support their own argument WITHOUT quotes, or b) use relevant quotes WHEN APPROPRIATE.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 8, 2008)

Edgar Allen died and screamed *MAY GOD HAVE MERCY ON MY SOUL. *I'm kind of hoping that's what happens to Seizure.


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Oct 8, 2008)

I do not understand. Are you saying that because I am using quotes I am not better than everyone else? Illogical. As I have already explained in another thread, I am merely using quotes to protect the majority of the human population from my incredibly original and intelligent thoughts. 

Additionally, you are attempting to make quotes of me to prove your point of how quotes are bad, yet you still forget rule Alpha of the Internet: It is impossible to quote Seizure Puppy. 

To prevent any mental damage from this post I shall now quote Bertrand Russell: *Everything is vague to a degree you do not realize till you have tried to make it precise. *


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 8, 2008)

Seizure Puppy said:


> I do not understand. Are you saying that because I am using quotes I am not better than everyone else? Illogical. As I have already explained in another thread, I am merely using quotes to protect the majority of the human population from my incredibly original and intelligent thoughts.
> 
> Additionally, you are attempting to make quotes of me to prove your point of how quotes are bad, yet you still forget rule Alpha of the Internet: It is impossible to quote Seizure Puppy.
> 
> To prevent any mental damage from this post I shall now quote Bertrand Russell: *Everything is vague to a degree you do not realize till you have tried to make it precise. *


So where's the b&? 
(The only wayyou become better than anyone here is either by being AzurePheonix or being a mod.)


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 8, 2008)

Seizure Puppy said:


> I do not understand. Are you saying that because I am using quotes I am not better than everyone else? Illogical. As I have already explained in another thread, I am merely using quotes to protect the majority of the human population from my incredibly original and intelligent thoughts.
> 
> Additionally, you are attempting to make quotes of me to prove your point of how quotes are bad, yet you still forget rule Alpha of the Internet: It is impossible to quote Seizure Puppy.
> 
> To prevent any mental damage from this post I shall now quote Bertrand Russell: *Everything is vague to a degree you do not realize till you have tried to make it precise. *



Yes, that's pretty much exactly what I'm saying. I am saying that you are nowhere near better than anyone else by using quotes. In fact, you are appearing (I hope it's just appearing) completely and utterly retarded.

Oh, and... this attitude really isn't working for you.
If you really have 'incredibly original and intelligent thoughts' SHOW US! Unveil your superiority! Show us the light, the error of our ways!
Also, you called US illogical. I lol'd. Rather a lot.


----------



## Takun (Oct 8, 2008)

Seizure Puppy said:


> I do not understand. Are you saying that because I am using quotes I am not better than everyone else? Illogical. As I have already explained in another thread, I am merely using quotes to protect the majority of the human population from my incredibly original and intelligent thoughts.
> 
> Additionally, you are attempting to make quotes of me to prove your point of how quotes are bad, yet you still forget rule Alpha of the Internet: It is impossible to quote Seizure Puppy.
> 
> To prevent any mental damage from this post I shall now quote Bertrand Russell: *Everything is vague to a degree you do not realize till you have tried to make it precise. *



Your delusions of grandeur are astounding for someone who has yet to prove anything.  

Congratulations on being able to google quotes before you post.  I can too.
*
Behind every argument is someone's ignorance* Luis D. Brandeis


----------



## Magikian (Oct 8, 2008)

I couldn't resist, this guy's an ass.

Look at my sig


----------



## Jack (Oct 8, 2008)

more than half the rules contradict the others.


----------



## Skullmiser (Oct 8, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> I'm misquoting you now, seems pretty darn easy to me. It's that little button that says 'Quote', and look! The quote even links back to the original! Attached: A screencap, date and time stamped, of you not saying it.
> 
> 
> Have I told you just how much I love you?



So, you're admitting that he can't be quoted? I got a screenshot of it so you can't deny it. It even has a date and time.
Everybody knows it's impossible to make fake screen shots.
This is JUST like the time tom Paris was convicted of murder. They used altered memories as evidence.
" Ex Post Facto" http://www.startrek.com/startrek/view/series/VOY/episode/68834.html


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 8, 2008)

Jack said:


> more than half the rules contradict the others.


This sentence is the truth. The previous sentence is a lie.


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 8, 2008)

Magikian said:


> I couldn't resist, this guy's an ass.
> 
> Look at my sig



Ya, rly. Jumping on the bandwagon can still equal win.


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 8, 2008)

Skullmiser said:


> So, you're admitting that he can't be quoted? I got a screenshot of it so you can't deny it. It even has a date and time.
> Everybody knows it's impossible to make fake screen shots.



THIS LOOKS SHOPPED
I can tell by some of the pixels and from having seen quite a few shops in my time.

*EDIT* Oh, and it's funny. If I click that little button that links me back to the post, it doesn't say that... oh, and what's that? It hasn't been edited at all. Hm... interesting.


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Oct 8, 2008)

That picture looks quite authentic to me. 

I am glad to see that you have finally admitted to misquoting me. As a reward I shall tell you of Benjamin Disraeli: *Cleanliness and order are not matters of instinct; they are matters of education, and like most great things, you must cultivate a taste for them. *


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 8, 2008)

Seizure Puppy said:


> That picture looks quite authentic to me.
> 
> I am glad to see that you have finally admitted to misquoting me. As a reward I shall tell you of Benjamin Disraeli: *Cleanliness and order are not matters of instinct; they are matters of education, and like most great things, you must cultivate a taste for them. *


Please to whatever deity you worship just die already


----------



## Takun (Oct 8, 2008)

Seizure Puppy said:


> That picture looks quite authentic to me.
> 
> I am glad to see that you have finally admitted to misquoting me. As a reward I shall tell you of Benjamin Disraeli: *Cleanliness and order are not matters of instinct; they are matters of education, and like most great things, you must cultivate a taste for them. *



wat



Seizure Puppy said:


> That picture looks quite authentic to me.
> 
> I am glad to see that you have finally admitted to misquoting me. As a reward I shall tell you of Benjamin Disraeli: *Cleanliness and order are not matters of instinct; they are matters of education, and like most great things, you must cultivate a taste for them. *



wat



Seizure Puppy said:


> That picture looks quite authentic to me.
> 
> I am glad to see that you have finally admitted to misquoting me. As a reward I shall tell you of Benjamin Disraeli: *Cleanliness and order are not matters of instinct; they are matters of education, and like most great things, you must cultivate a taste for them. *



wat



Seizure Puppy said:


> That picture looks quite authentic to me.
> 
> I am glad to see that you have finally admitted to misquoting me. As a reward I shall tell you of Benjamin Disraeli: *Cleanliness and order are not matters of instinct; they are matters of education, and like most great things, you must cultivate a taste for them. *



wat



Seizure Puppy said:


> That picture looks quite authentic to me.
> 
> I am glad to see that you have finally admitted to misquoting me. As a reward I shall tell you of Benjamin Disraeli: *Cleanliness and order are not matters of instinct; they are matters of education, and like most great things, you must cultivate a taste for them. *



wat



Seizure Puppy said:


> That picture looks quite authentic to me.
> 
> I am glad to see that you have finally admitted to misquoting me. As a reward I shall tell you of Benjamin Disraeli: *Cleanliness and order are not matters of instinct; they are matters of education, and like most great things, you must cultivate a taste for them. *



wat



Seizure Puppy said:


> That picture looks quite authentic to me.
> 
> I am glad to see that you have finally admitted to misquoting me. As a reward I shall tell you of Benjamin Disraeli: *Cleanliness and order are not matters of instinct; they are matters of education, and like most great things, you must cultivate a taste for them. *



wat



Seizure Puppy said:


> That picture looks quite authentic to me.
> 
> I am glad to see that you have finally admitted to misquoting me. As a reward I shall tell you of Benjamin Disraeli: *Cleanliness and order are not matters of instinct; they are matters of education, and like most great things, you must cultivate a taste for them. *



wat



Seizure Puppy said:


> That picture looks quite authentic to me.
> 
> I am glad to see that you have finally admitted to misquoting me. As a reward I shall tell you of Benjamin Disraeli: *Cleanliness and order are not matters of instinct; they are matters of education, and like most great things, you must cultivate a taste for them. *



wat



Seizure Puppy said:


> That picture looks quite authentic to me.
> 
> I am glad to see that you have finally admitted to misquoting me. As a reward I shall tell you of Benjamin Disraeli: *Cleanliness and order are not matters of instinct; they are matters of education, and like most great things, you must cultivate a taste for them. *



wat


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 8, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> wat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wat

Also, fuck yeah, I got sig-quoted.


----------



## Azure (Oct 9, 2008)

Wat?  I'm confused.  Post count +1


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 9, 2008)

[Sigh] Rule 14... do not argue with trolls - it means that they win.


----------



## Thatch (Oct 9, 2008)

I think we can count the quote-junkie as the new officialy most dense person on the forums


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Oct 9, 2008)

Most dense? I assure you my density is no greater than that of a regular human, after all, it is one of the few things I share with them, outside of other physical properties.

Robert Harrick would teach you not to reach such conclusions so quickly: *To get thine ends, lay bashfulness aside; Who fears to ask, doth teach to be deny'd.*


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 9, 2008)

Seizure Puppy said:


> Most dense? I assure you my density is no greater than that of a regular human, after all, it is one of the few things I share with them, outside of other physical properties.
> 
> Robert Harrick would teach you not to reach such conclusions so quickly: *To get thine ends, lay bashfulness aside; Who fears to ask, doth teach to be deny'd.*


I'll go ahead and let you know that you're human whether you like it or not.


----------



## Devious Bane (Oct 9, 2008)

I actually found this a while back, I found it a little humorous:

*The Ten Commandments of Computer Ethics*


Written by the Computer Ethics Institute
By the *Computer Ethics Institute* 
1. Thou shalt not use a computer to harm other people. 
2. Thou shalt not interfere with other people's computer work. 
3. Thou shalt not snoop around in other people's computer files. 
4. Thou shalt not use a computer to steal. 
5. Thou shalt not use a computer to bear false witness. 
6. Thou shalt not copy or use proprietary software for which you have not paid. 
7. Thou shalt not use other people's computer resources without authorization or proper compensation. 
8. Thou shalt not appropriate other people's intellectual output. 
9. Thou shalt think about the social consequences of the program you are writing or the system you are designing. 
10. Thou shalt always use a computer in ways that ensure consideration and respect for your fellow humans. 

Source:
Computer Ethics Institute
A project of the Brookings Institution
http://www.brook.edu/its/cei/cei_hp.htm


Im actually surprised the pasting this from MS Word didn't mess it up. Yay,Internet!


----------

